#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook to Print Attachment and Email Memo!

## warchief

Hi, 

I have been helped vastly and love this community already!

I would like to be able to print an email/memo with its related attachment(s) following after with about 1 click. 

Also an implementation of being able to run some VBA code such as a hot-key combo would be fantastic.  Other features would that would be fantastic are to have it clear categories, mark as complete, filter rule to run for certain senders and to only work for keywords eg. approved

I bet something similar is already around.

Thanks in Advance!

----------

